# companies that will print my transfer so i can press them?



## tonyflores1

can someone give me some companies that will print my transfer so i cam press them? i tried proworld but it was too expensive for me?? they wanted to charge me like 70 dollars to print 3 transfers of one design. can someone help me out to find a company that will do it for cheaper??


----------



## Rodney

> can someone give me some companies that will print my transfer so i cam press them?


There's a whole list of companies posted here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html



> tried proworld but it was too expensive for me?? they wanted to charge me like 70 dollars to print 3 transfers of one design


3 transfers is not a lot for getting custom transfers made. There's a lot of setup involved in getting quality custom plastisol transfers printed. It's just like getting t-shirts screen printed directly except instead of printing on t-shirts they are printing on heat transfer paper.

I would suggest ordering more transfers per design to bring down the "per transfer" cost with any vendor.

The amount you pay will also depend on the number of colors in your design. The more colors, the higher the cost.


----------



## tonyflores1

thank you so much


----------

